
StupidFilter - Detect stupid text - talison
http://stupidfilter.org/main/index.php
======
aarongough
From the FAQ:

    
    
      Do you really expect to be able to detect and 
      filter anything that's conceivably stupid?
    
        No, of course not. You'd need real AI for that, 
        and beyond a certain point it's simply subjective; 
        after all, a sufficiently advanced AI would probably 
        filter out the whole of human discourse, which 
        isn't the idea.
    

I have to admit that I laughed pretty hard when I read that...

------
onewland
I think this is barfing on a lack of punctuation.

"this is the most shittest game online﻿ ever full of little nooby kids" (taken
from a youtube comment) is "not likely stupid". Add a period at the end,
though, and it works.

Maybe the parsing system isn't designed to handle incomplete sentences or
sentence fragments? That could be difficult but key; many of the bottom of the
barrel posts on the internet have no punctuation at all.

Update: Starting to really take an interest in this. While there are false
negatives, I can't seem to find any false positives.

~~~
lsb
Unrelatedly, one of the challenges in analyzing modern text with traditional
NLP tools is that the tools usually expect standard English, whereas the text
is rather colloquial, and the punctuation is for timing purposes, when present
at all.

------
silent_tone
This is sort of like a Youtube Snob for the rest of the internet.
<http://www.chrisfinke.com/addons/youtube-comment-snob/>

------
tedunangst
"How is babby formed?" -> Text is not likely to be stupid.

Incorrect.

~~~
jpeterson
This looks stupid to you because you see it in the context of a stupid meme.
When seen this way:

    
    
        How is <unknown word> formed?
    

It doesn't look stupid at all.

~~~
tedunangst
A stupidity filter that doesn't block stupid memes is not a stupidity filter.

------
emmett
Try submitting YouTube comments to the demo. This is shockingly accurate.

~~~
yan
I think you just discovered its training dataset

~~~
jey
Exactly right: <http://stupidfilter.org/random.php>

------
coderdude
I can't get the thing to detect any stupidity whatsoever. I tried: -dude that
was pretty funny lol -dude thats a funny one! lol -ur a ghey lord! All passed
as not being likely to be stupid.

~~~
buro9
lmao!!!

~~~
RyanMcGreal
>lmao!!!

Text is likely to be stupid.

------
Emore
This is, apparently, not likely to be stupid:

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod
tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam,
quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo
consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse
cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non
proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.

------
eggoa
I hope this doesn't end up equating having English as a second language with
supidity.

------
NickM
If something like this was actually used, I predict we would just see a shift
from "I'm in ur base, killin ur doods" to "I am in your base, and I am in the
process of killing your dudes."

------
pierrefar
I posted "This is stupid" into the demo ( <http://stupidfilter.org/demo.php> )
and it said "Text is not likely to be stupid."

------
CulturalNgineer
I put in "Goldman Sachs is crooked" as a query...and it returned:

"Text in not likely to be stupid"

Clearly this is a very perceptive algorithm!

------
hassy
Anyone up for StupidGolf? :-)

My entry: "haha... lol" (11 chars)

~~~
erikwiffin
I win.

"!" (1 char) is likely to be stupid.

~~~
sgk284
I feel like the bigger challenge is finding the smallest piece of text that
isn't considered stupid. I hypothesized that this would be difficult, but it
turns out 'a' isn't likely to be stupid.

------
smallblacksun
first! is classified as "not likely to be stupid", which shows how much work
it needs.

~~~
tcskeptic
It probably just indicates that they have not pointed it at Slashdot comments
as a training set yet.

